# Jakes glue up



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

JAKE asked me to build him a rod and this is what we are doing. Jake is 16 and a new enthusiast to rod building. 
He really liked the red tide rod i did a month or so ago. he fishes spinning tho so we are gunna change it up a little and loose a bit of contour in the grip. but keep the same look. also i am going to do it in steps so he will have a chance to see the basics and mabey pic up a thing or two about building. 

Jake first buy some quality cork and epoxy it together. use a cork clamp till you get a lathe. smear a little epoxy on each ring and slide them down the clamp untill you get the desired length. clamp them tight but not so tight as to deform the ring. let it set till it is almost dry this is important because you will never get it off the clamp unless you used crisco or something to grease the rod.
any one is welcome to add to this lesson for jake.
here is the pic of step 1.
OK i will blow off the lathe before next pics.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

woooohoooooo cant wait i ordered a rod kit yesterday and today found some plans for a lathe so that will be my next build


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Shaping*

Next when the glue is dry i take rough sandpaper 80 grit and sand to the desired shape. if you don't let the glue set up enough you will get separation like in the pic. so i usually like to take it off the clamp and let it set over night. 
you don't have to have a lathe, a drill with some kind of mount and a mandrel will work. that is what i did for a long time.
sand till you have the shape you want. then get your micrometer and check for size. make the cork a little bigger than the seat so final sanding will make it the same size. see pics. more tomorrow.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

aww man your killin me i LOVE IT!!! cant wait for more pics


----------



## Andy Dear (Jul 5, 2006)

Jake,
Instead of taking the handle off the clamp early too keep the grip from adhering to the rod, do this; When applying epoxy to the face of each ring, put on ONLY a very VERY VEEERRRRYYY thin layer, just barely enough to wet out the surface of the ring anymore is a waste and will squeeze out anyway. AND, if you use anymore than that you'll end up with glue Lines between the rings. In addition do not apply epoxy all the way to the inner hole. Leave a dry space about 1/16" all the way around the inner hole. This way when the epoxy squeezes out, it hits the dry space instead of going directly on to the rod, thus no sticking.
Or you could just use Titebod III wood glue to glue your rings together and not worry about it any of the aforementioned stuff at all. Titebond III is waterproof, requires no mix, leaves no glue lines and costs about $5.00 for a big bottle....much more efficient than epoxy is.

When you get to shaping on the lathe, avoid the temptation to sand past 400 grit sandpaper. You'll burnish any small glue lines if you go any higher than 400 and end up with a funky looking grip! Besides a good sanding with 320 feels nice and velvety anway.

Try to keep your shapes/designs void of any abrubt changes in diameter and shape. The human hand likes smooth flowing shapes....like the curves on a woman, not funky abrupt changes that aren't ergonomic and comfortable.

Andy Dear
Lamar Fishing Products


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

thx for info


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks Andy*

Andy thank you for the input. I have not tried that glue and it sounds good not having to mix it.

OK since this is some what of a crash coarse i am not going to show you all the hours of hard labor that it took to get the handle to this shape. And notice it still has a nice shape like Andy said. but do understand that it is done with sandpaper and time. first i shape it to the desired shape and length. then i cut down the ends to fit the reel seat perfectly. this is done with the micro. and sand to make sure that there is no bump at the connection, then its on to the butt cap. same thing for it. make it match perfect so there is no feeling the joint. these pics show the idea.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

been waitn all day 2 see the progress! looks GREAT!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*work*



jake67 said:


> been waitn all day 2 see the progress! looks GREAT!!!


well jake i have a day time job that i have to attend. 
the rod thing is in the evening. are you getting the idea yet. and do you understand what i am talking about. grooving the cork to fit the seat and butt.
Hey i am almost ready to cram a blank in it. front grip is done the same no grooving tho. i will show you a trick i have come up with to eliminate the tape thing around the blank. soon


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

yea i understand the process i also ordered a dvd on rod building today to get more knowledge of the process cant wait for more tips!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*glueing the parts to the rod*

Jake sorry for delay, been fishing.

the next step is puting the handle on the blank. you already got great info on spineing the blank or not, so i won't go into that and creat any more controversy. 
the first pic is all the parts finished and ready to glue up.
the little piece of cork is my way of not using tape around the blank to center the seat. the groove on the handle holds the seat centered in the back and the little cork holds it centered in the front.

put all the pieces together and mark the end of the front grip. remove pieces and take some medium sandpaper and lightly scuff the blank finish to create a surface roughness for the epoxy to hold on to.

mix you glue or use the other and add it to the blank where the handle goes. then smear a little glue on the groove for the seat. install the seat by sliding it down the blank and slipping it over the groove now put some epoxy on the blank right above the seat and keep the rod standing strait up. keep adding epoxy and letting it run down the blank into the seat. when you have it about 1/3 the way full take the little cork ring that you made and slip it into the seat and push it down about 1 inch. add more epoxy and let it run down to the little cork. ad glue to the front cork area and slide it down the blank and install the rubber butt cap by smearing glue in it and on the rear groove and stick it on.

at this point make sure the reel seat is in the right position to make the spine of the blank the correct direction..
i use a rubberband to hold the front grip to the butt cap and keep it all together. when the epoxy is starting to set a little clean the blank and cork with mineral spirits and set in the upright position and let dry.

more later today.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

lookin good cant wait to see the rest also will u be givvin a lesson on the decorative wrappin it would be nice thats want i wanna learn!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i will give some pointers and there are many other builders that are more qualified to show you the more difficult stuff. but i will get you through the the basics. glue is drying and i will start the butt wrap in a bit


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

2cool i cant wait....ups losy my packages so i should be gettin all the other stuff i need in tomorrow i have the blank so im ready to start i also order a dvd on rod building and a book on wrapping but i would like personal advice...i just wanna learn the "simple" stuff like the diamonds


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*wrapping*

this step is wyere you need to have a book and cannot be explaind in full detail by me. the tool you see in the pics are a must for strait and even wraps so i would get them. the 1 with the holes is for finding all the axis on the blank. you only need 2 for a simple wrap and it will help you mark the top and bottom of blank correctly. the other is for finding the center line down the blank and measuring the distance between the diamonds. it gets a lot more involved with blanks with a fast taper.

the first thing i did was to wrap the red thread around the blank till i reached 8 inches this time. you don't have to do 8 you can use any # that wouks out with your wrap pattern.
next use the circle tool and a sharp pencil and find the hole that matches you blank size close to the front grip. mark top and bottom of the blank. make sure that it lines up with your reel seat so when you have the reel on it its on top and bottom. 
then take the other tool and lay the rod in the grove and place graph on top. mark it with a small pencil mark at every 3/4 inch up till you are at 8 inches. then turn blank to the bottom side and mark it every3/8 inch up to 8 inches. 
now when you wrap the thread around the rod you cross it on top f each mark top and bottom up the rod and down the rod creating an x that is centered down the length of the blank . wrap beside them both sides equally till you get the diamond the size you want. pics of diamond soon
i hope this is helping jake . and any one else add in advice here please.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*first pass*

i know its hard to see but this is what your first pass should look like. A nice strait x on the same centers up the blank.
wrap up 1 side then down1 side then up the other side and down it. do this till you have what you want you can change colors any time you want..

RANDALL


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

ok what are those tools called


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*tools*

the circle jig is call a tru circle jr. no. td425 and the other is a flex-coat rod builders jig both can be gotten at rod building suppliers.

here is what your rod looks like after many passes of thread. i did not do yours a diamond but you get the idea. tomorrow guides,cleanup, then finish. you can have it tuesday.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

lol wuts that stuff next to the blank...excess or wut?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

don't laugh jake its not finshed. i am just showing you what it looks like after a few wraps up and down. that is excess and will be removed later. you have to start somewhere and that is where all the different colors start. some people use tape to hold the ends and some just over wrap the thread to hold it. that is why you need a book so you can see the methods in action. its real hard for me to hold the camera with 1 hand and work with the other.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

yea i kno i wasnt sure wut that was so i asked  my dad said why pink but i had 2 reassure him it was red! NOT PINK!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

it really is pink. looks great. lol.


tell pops that its candy apple red like his old mustang. my cam is not the greatest.

does this look better.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

that looks [email protected]$$ u tha man! oh yea i wanted 2 ask u what is the stuff on the handle wood a type of rock or wut i wasnt sure to me it looks like a rock...


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

can we get a pic of marbling and the specal piece in the marbling


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*jakes rod is gone*

I DELIVERED JAKES ROD TODAY. I had to cut the lesson short because of other customers waiting. so i will pick up later where we left off. i really hope we did not confuse him and he got some good info from it.

looking forward to seeing your rod pics jake when you finish yours.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well, that looked great. You could build me one and take photos with all the steps involved, post up different tips ect. LOL Then I could take it out for some action photos.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bill said:


> Well, that looked great. You could build me one and take photos with all the steps involved, post up different tips ect. LOL Then I could take it out for some action photos.


Would something like this do. it the newest on the board and the reason i had to cut the lesson short. dang tournament fishermen are so impatient. lol.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

that looks badass to BUT i like mine better ha lol im wrappin a guide on rite now but takin a break to eat im using red blue and gold all in metallic...


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

*better pics...*

well i thought i take sum pic of the rod to show its TRUE beauty its [email protected]$$ u can see its red now not pink  hats off to randall for buildin a bad rod


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> Would something like this do. it the newest on the board and the reason i had to cut the lesson short. dang tournament fishermen are so impatient. lol.


Ahh, that's a finished rod..LOL But step by step lesson would be cool.

Very nice setup Jake. Now add some action photos.


----------

